# Anacharis, guys!



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have, erm, had anarchis in another soil based tank that did not have a tank heater. I think the temp never gets above 78 in that tank. It all melted and fell apart to a pile of goo. The stems are left behind as a reminder though.


----------



## latnem (Apr 10, 2011)

I would give it a shot and see what happens. Anacharis can be a very hardy plant. When I first setup my tank it had low lights, no CO2 and no nutrients. My anacharis still grew. Now that I have high lighting, CO2 and some nutrients I cant get the stuff to stop growing. (literally like 3 inches a day) I'm gonna have to remove it all since it grows so fast.

Also if you plan on just floating the plant I think it would do even better. Possibly getting some CO2 from the atmosphere and it will be closer to the light source.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Anacharis is a very hardy plant but it is considered a cold water plant and does not do as well in warmer waters. I would think with your temps it will melt pretty quickly. It thrives in the low 70's, but anything above 75 will not be very good for it IMO. 

Another option for a fast growing plant could be water wisteria/hygro difformis, it is also a low light fast grower and will spread rapidly on the surface and will liekly handle the warmer temperatures better.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

My tanks usually stay in the high 60's and 70's. The anacharis in my tanks grow about 3 inches a week. My 5 gallon tank has sand, a heater, no filter, and 3 panda corys. My 1 gallon bowl has sand, no filter, no heater, and 1 betta splenden.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Buy a stem and see how it does!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes just try it out. when i first started the planted thing I kept my tank at around 78F and the anacharis did very well. The important thing is that it needs flourescent light or CFL in the daylight spectrum.

Floating is IMO the best way to grow it anyway, it will do fine in low light.
Try to clean up any melted portions when you see them.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

You sure you are set on anacharis?
You could do moss tied on a couple of sticks, najas grass, ect?


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I have some anacharis in upper 70s tanks and it's fine. Some of those only receive ambient room light as well. I also put a few foot long stems of it in a tub outside last month (upper 70s - low 80s water temp) and they are all over 3 feet long now. There are a few different species that are all basically labeled as anacharis or elodea, and I believe they have different tolerances. I don't have any directly collected from the wild here, but it does grow wild here.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Anacharis is like a weed it grows anywhere. Go for it!


----------

